

Microsoft kills Money: More evidence of the end of shrinkwrap software. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/11/microsoft-kills-off-money-whats-next/

======
wyday
Well, they still have MS Accounting 2009 (see:
<http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/accounting/default.aspx> ) which is
essentially MS Money for Small & Medium Size Businesses.

